# shoot through hull transducers for "tin" boats



## rebg38 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just to let you know, that there is a company that makes a "shoot thru the hull" transducer for alum. boats. 

https://vexilar.com/pages/accessories/accy_transducers_au_adp.html

No I am in no way connected with that company, just passing along the information to you


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice find there man! That can really help some people out who do not want to drill holes or run wires! 

If there claim is true:The AlumaDucer™ is the world’s only depth finder / fish finder transducer designed to transmit through Aluminum with ZERO signal loss. The revolutionary new AlumaDucer™ is built using a universal transducer connector. Along with the proper adaptor, you can fit it to almost any 200 kHz, 80/200 kHz or 50/200 kHz sonar. For the first time in boating history, the aluminum boat owner does not need to drill holes in the back of the boat to mount a transducer


Zero signal loss is huge!

Too bad your not affiliated, We could of drilled you with a million questions! :wink:


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye (Jan 19, 2009)

i drilled in the back of my transom last spring and put a transducer on there, covered the screws in the inside of the boat with silicone, dang thing leaks like crazy back there.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool item! I did notice in the chart that most of the units will lose their temp feature, which is understandable with the transducer not being submerged.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 19, 2009)

I researched those last year before buying my new boat. The guys that have them say that they are well worth the money. The temperature deal is the only complaint I heard about them other than the guys that couldn't follow the installation instructions and wound up with a non-functioning unit. 

I had already spent enough $ so I just used the welded transducer bracket that came on the transom of mine to mount the factory transducer.


----------



## katplayer187 (Jan 19, 2009)

this doesnt have to do with the shoot through hull but driftmaster makes a transducer holder that is a C clamp and a long piece of metal that runs down the back of the boat no drilling and holes needed..


----------

